

AirHelp: Find flight compensation in your mail - nicomichaelsen
https://app.getairhelp.com/
We launched a new feature at TechCrunch Disrupt  that lets you search your mail for itineraries that make you eligible for compensation. Still in Beta
======
dang
This seems to be a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7707216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7707216)?

------
nicomichaelsen
We launched a new feature at TechCrunch Disrupt that lets you search your mail
for itineraries that make you eligible for compensation. Still in Beta.

